# Certain apps not not compatible with MIUI Droid X?



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

I recently switched from CM7 to MIUI ROM. Certain apps like Foursquare no longer show up in the market app. When I go to the web market it says my Droid X is incompatible! It was fine with CM7 and I was able to see it in the market but after installing MIUI it will not work. I can get an older foursquare APK to install but it keeps FCing. I've set market settings to see all apps but it still doesn't show up at all.

Any thoughts and suggestions?


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

There is fix its in rom manager it says fix also just load that up and you will be able to see all the apps.


----------



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

I ran the Fix Permissions from ROM Manager and rebooted my phone. Still a no go though. Searched the Market for Foursquare and it is still not showing up.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Its not the fix permissions that your looking for its a second part of the rom its under the miui rom downloads and its 1.6.22.1 (fixPack)


----------



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

Where do I find the MIUI ROM downloads? Under Download ROM? I looked in there and didn't see any fixPack


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

make sure your rom manager recover is set to droid x (2nd init)


----------



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice! Found it right away. Thanks again for the help. Hopefully my ROM Manager will see new ROM updates now as well (it wasn't finding updates in the past but wasn't a big enough deal to post about it).


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

No problem, we are all here to help out.


----------



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

You've helped with two issues now haha. Yea ROM Manager saw the new MIUI update now as well. Feeling like rooting has become much more worth it now everything is working better.


----------



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay so I ran the 1.6.22.1 FixPack while having the latest MIUI ROM (.29) and the fixpack seems to revert back to last weeks ROM. After I ran the fixpack and rebooted ROM Manager again saw .29 as an update and is now installing it. I saw on the MIUI forums theres a fixpack for this week's ROM but I can't seem to find a download link (the one provided links to the actual ROM download and now the latest FixPack).

Thoughts?


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

The .29 update should fix everything. I havent heard anything about a fix pack for .29 update. but if its not in the rom manager it shouldnt be needed.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn. I was scrolling thorugh the forum directory failry quickly and thought the title of this thread was Centaur apps...

I got concerned for a moment and thought that there might be some weird, furry/fantasy fetish sub faction of RootzWiki developing and that I was going to have to put my phone back on stock just to spite them. Thankfully...


----------



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

.29 isn't fixing the original issue I am having. Foursquare is no where to be found. I am not doing a full data wipe, just a dalvik. Should I do a full wipe and reinstall the latest ROM?

@SpinningHook No Centaur fetishes yet. I'll keep an eye out for any signs of an uptick in Centaur fanboyism within the forums and keep you posted.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Seriously. I'll start using Verizon Navigator, too. Not having that sillyness up in here.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

update to the lattest miui go to applications and clear market data, worked for me.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

choonami said:


> .29 isn't fixing the original issue I am having. Foursquare is no where to be found. I am not doing a full data wipe, just a dalvik. Should I do a full wipe and reinstall the latest ROM?
> 
> @SpinningHook No Centaur fetishes yet. I'll keep an eye out for any signs of an uptick in Centaur fanboyism within the forums and keep you posted.


Yeah you should do a full wipe before installing most roms. Titanium backup pro will be your best friend by the way.


----------

